# Jake Peacock????



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I bought this guy the other day. Supposed to be a "Eureka Jake". A good lfs, but not always the best with id's.

I assume all peacocks are hybrids, so I am not overly concerned about it, because I am not breeding them, and besides he looks really cool anyway!

Just wanted to get some opinions from everyone, if they thought he might actually be what he was labeled as. He is about 3.5" long.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a red shoulder http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1391


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

Definitely not a Jake of any kind. I don't believe its a Red Shoulder either. I keep and breed F1 Red Shoulders from "Chiloelo" and have never seen one with that body shape and that much black in its body.
I think Red Shoulder mixed with some other kind of peacock.


----------



## GREG BODDEN (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree - - it looks like a A. hansbaenschi (possibly Ntekete) Red Shoulder Peacock


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd guess there is some jake in that fish. with the white on the top of the fin and tail also the body shape. Cool looking fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This appears to be one of those hormoned peacocks, which explains some of the dark colouration, and exaggerated finnage. It could be a pure red shoulder, or not, as many of these peacocks aren't. If you are keeping it for display purposes, no harm in calling it a red shoulder, but if you are looking to do some breeding, I wouldn't recommend using this fish.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree, he looks more like a red shoulder. I didn't think he was labeled correctly, hence the post.
Like i stated in my original post, i usually assume all the peacocks are hybrids. I have a show tank and don't intend to breed any of my fish (no time and no space). Thanks for all the feedback.
Last comment though in response I Fogelhund. This guy was the only one in the tank colored up like this, and he was clearly the dominate fish in the lfs tank. Is 3.5"-4" too small to show these colors and finnage? I had just done a big water change and tank cleaning right before this picture, so he was actually a little stressed when i took these photos. He doesn't normally have all that black in him. Just wondering if hormoning is an absolute. I would hate I see him fade in a couple weeks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hormoning at one point in this fishes life seems very highly probable. The finnage is out of proportion. It may not have been recent, or it might be, but the finnage is all wrong compared to the body.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> Hormoning at one point in this fishes life seems very highly probable. The finnage is out of proportion. It may not have been recent, or it might be, but the finnage is all wrong compared to the body.


100%. Not seen such a clear example for ages.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

24Tropheus said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Hormoning at one point in this fishes life seems very highly probable. The finnage is out of proportion. It may not have been recent, or it might be, but the finnage is all wrong compared to the body.
> ...


You should try living in my area!! Saw not too long ago a full shipment of Red find Borleyi arrive fully colored with adult male fins at 1-2" or so in size. It has become a major problem in my area. Makes me very angry.


----------

